# Fabric Scissors



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes! My mom used to freak out when I used her fabric scissors.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yes! My mom used to freak out when I used her fabric scissors.


As I did with my kids!


----------



## Weedygarden (Mar 16, 2011)

It is amazing how dull my other scissors get.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

My grandma had an upholstery shop. No signs or notes were needed. She saw to it that everyone knew better!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Nobody can use my scissors fabric or otherwise.
Mine are lefty's.
Both sons are right handed..


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I can remember watching my Great Grandmother sewing on her Singer treadle powered machine.

I always got caught playing with the pinking shears.
That kinky stuff was always more appealing to me for some reason.


----------



## Down101 (Jun 9, 2020)

My mom did with me!


----------

